# Why is it so hard to find construction job



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm an American, I flew here on a whim to take my chances here. I heard it was easy to get onstruction job but i have exhausted many routes I've been in the buiding industry for over 15 years and have been managing jobs for more than 5 but i get no offers.....Any Ideas or help?????????


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Might be due to the fact there have been many projects shelved.

No projects = no vacancies

I would suggest trying companies with projects in Abu Dhabi as opposed to Dubai


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot help. 

Call me dumb, but I would have thought with so much construction grinding to a holt universally through out the UAE and DXB in particular, jobs would be as rare as hens teeth in such circumstances!

Have you thought to have a look at Abu Dhabi as I think they might be fairing better than DXB?


----------



## abraham (Nov 4, 2008)

Send me your CV, I am a CFO (from Chicago) for a contracting company in Abu Dhabi. I'll try to help.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I'm an American, I flew here on a whim to take my chances here. I heard it was easy to get onstruction job but i have exhausted many routes I've been in the buiding industry for over 15 years and have been managing jobs for more than 5 but i get no offers.....Any Ideas or help?????????


Well I have been running my own Piling/shoring company in U.A.E the past 6 years and market is worse than ever right now. It is very difficult to find and keep job in the construction sector, even Abu Dhabi is not doing that bright.



> Send me your CV, I am a CFO (from Chicago) for a contracting company in Abu Dhabi. I'll try to help.


Abraham if it is possible I would like to introduce my company to yours and hopefully get on your sub-contractor list in case you guys need a piling/shoring contractor!


----------



## abraham (Nov 4, 2008)

send your email and I'll put you in touch with our commercial manager.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Abraham, I PMd you the information.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

My e-mail is xxxxx


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have an e-mail account at yahoo. But it just shows up as xxxxx but my id is jamesp1970 if this is not deleted you should be able to figure out my e-mail


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> I have an e-mail account at yahoo. But it just shows up as xxxxx but my id isxxxxxxxxxxx if this is not deleted you should be able to figure out my e-mail


 As I clearly said I removed the address - so you do not get inundated by spam. I advise you to contact the other poster using our Private Message facility.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You know, sometimes you do wonder why people haven't been successful in sorting a job out....


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Are you American?????????????? Are you in Dubai?????????


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You know, sometimes you do wonder why people haven't been successful in sorting a job out....



read my mind but i had decided to keep that to myself


----------



## miggybhai (Nov 1, 2011)

abraham said:


> send your email and I'll put you in touch with our commercial manager.


Abraham im an american living in sharjah im now technically here illegally i need to know what i can do to get out of here or get a job i dont have the money to pay the fines


----------

